

San Diego: join us for SD Hacker News meetup #33 (Fri 9/28) - th
http://anyvite.com/tzf1fvgrfz

======
gavanwoolery
Note to the SD hacker news group: I live in San Diego, but I have not yet
attended a meeting. However, I just recently purchased a piece of equipment
that I think would benefit the group: a Makerbot 2 3D printer
([http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=p...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pFvozQCGvfo)).
If anyone needs anything printed, let me know! I will only charge a minimal
amount to pay for the PLA plastic ($30-40 per kilogram roughly) and time used.

------
davidandgoliath
One of these days I'll be in town that day. For ~12 months now since moving to
San Diego I've been consistently out of town the last Friday of every month.

Next time!

~~~
th
Please do join us next meetup that you happen to be in town. We are very
welcoming of newcomers.

